# Experianced Avian Suit Makers?



## PrincessParrot (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello! I'm curious to know if anyone knows good fursuit makers that have experience with making avian suits and have examples of suits they have made. A lot of the suit makers have mostly canine, feline or other furry animal suits as examples. I'm interested in eventually commissioning someone for my fursona that is a parrot and I want to keep my eye on some artists that I can feel confidant with giving me the suit of my dreams. Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm working on one on a commission (red-tailed hawk)...but my blank isn't expected to be here for another 4-6 weeks so no pics from me yet


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll keep my eye on you then


----------



## TatzelThess (Jun 4, 2015)

Beastcub has done some pretty neat birbs!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11717973/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11952670/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9577096/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10742799/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16730819/

Very professional and pleasant to work with as well.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow they do some amazing work, but it looks like you got to be lucky to get your commission chosen because they are so popular. I didn't see a lot of partials on their site (Which is what I'm going for) so I feel like they would be less interested in doing my suit, but thank you very much for showing this to me!


----------



## TatzelThess (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh she does plenty of partials!  You'd have a pretty good chance too because she usually likes doing the more out of the ordinary ones.  You'd have even more of a chance if you went artistic liberty since she's stated she's open for those most of the time.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 4, 2015)

This person has made a few birds:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jenovaremnant/

I've seen more, but I can't find them at the moment. D:<


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jun 5, 2015)

Oooh I do like their birds quite a bit! Thank you so much i'm so happy to have options!


----------



## albinobat (Jun 5, 2015)

I personally really like the way this person does feathers 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12276645/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15730087/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13664188/


----------



## jorinda (Jun 5, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/picodogstudio has made my wings and tail.


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jun 5, 2015)

I really do like the feathers on the ones crystumes's did, and so far I really like the look of their beaks the best so far out of what I've seen.

Jorinda I love your suit to bits and pieces! I've been on the fence weather or not I want more wing like arms or if I want to have hands that have featheriness to them...


----------

